# Schwinn prewar paint



## scooter_trasher (Aug 4, 2018)

Did Schwinn use red oxide primer in 1938, I cleaned the bottom bracket off on this solid black (repainted)38 Hollywood to find the numbers. It looks like it has red then yellow ( maybe Ivory) then black, trying to figure if this is the shade of ivory I need, looks yellow. Possibly the bike was originally red and repainted twice ? The bike is plenty ugly


----------



## jkent (Aug 4, 2018)

I see 4 different paint colors and 1 primer color. 
This is what I see, Red Oxide Primer, Red paint, Maroon paint, Yellow paint, then Black paint.
The red paint and primer look like original paint. The only place that would have ivory paint would be around the steer tube, darts, and pins.
JKent


----------



## jkent (Aug 4, 2018)

Here is the closest I could find. Just reverse the colors. 
This bike belonged to Geosbike and sold it back in September 2017. It was the original paint.
JKent


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 4, 2018)

I've never had a 38 to check out first hand, but from your picture it looks like Schwinn did use red (terra cotta color) oxide in 1938.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm leaning toward red as original, it doesn't look like the kind of paint work that includes stripping . I bought three bikes that came from a guy that bought them at an estate sale and they have all been painted with thick brush on enamel. Life would be so much easier if Rustoleum  was lacquer, my lacquer thinner wont touch this stuff, so getting it down to usable original paint isn't likely. Hopefully I can talk my wife into the black & ivory paint scheme, polish out the black, just paint the accents and the junk tank I paid too much for, that needs major rework + horn button removal + light switch added, that I'll likely never find a water transfer for. I don't think it will be worth what I'll need to put into a proper restore, maybe my grand kids will recoup the investment, girls bikes don't seem to be worth the investment.


----------



## Dave K (Aug 5, 2018)

jkent said:


> Here is the closest I could find. Just reverse the colors.
> This bike belonged to Geosbike and sold it back in September 2017. It was the original paint.
> JKent
> 
> View attachment 848133




Updated photo.


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 5, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> I'm leaning toward red as original, it doesn't look like the kind of paint work that includes stripping . I bought three bikes that came from a guy that bought them at an estate sale and they have all been painted with thick brush on enamel. Life would be so much easier if Rustoleum  was lacquer, my lacquer thinner wont touch this stuff, so getting it down to usable original paint isn't likely. Hopefully I can talk my wife into the black & ivory paint scheme, polish out the black, just paint the accents and the junk tank I paid too much for, that needs major rework + horn button removal + light switch added, that I'll likely never find a water transfer for. I don't think it will be worth what I'll need to put into a proper restore, maybe my grand kids will recoup the investment, girls bikes don't seem to be worth the investment.




You mentioned not being able to find a water transfer for the tank.. I got the stencil kit to do this 1937 Schwinn Fleet on eBay.. The decal like the geosbike is also available..


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Dave K (Aug 5, 2018)

KevinBrick said:


> View attachment 848454
> 
> View attachment 848455
> 
> View attachment 848456




This would be the paint for a DX bike.  Bike is question is a deluxe model and should have the paint for  more deluxe bikes.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 5, 2018)

KevinBrick said:


> You mentioned not being able to find a water transfer for the tank.. I got the stencil kit to do this 1937 Schwinn Fleet on eBay.. The decal like the geosbike is also available..



While Geosbike appears to be the proper graphic , So far I'm only able to find it in a peel & stick , those are difficult to position, are usually too thick and the glue can release when trying to clear over, far from ideal. to me stickers bring back memories of cheap sticker headbadges and BMA stickers of the seventies and beyond, I may however have to buy some just to get the scan to be able to have a waterslide printed.


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 5, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> While Geosbike appears to be the proper graphic , So far I'm only able to find it in a peel & stick , those are difficult to position, are usually too thick and the glue can release when trying to clear over, far from ideal. to me stickers bring back memories of cheap sticker headbadges and BMA stickers of the seventies and beyond, I may however have to buy some just to get the scan to be able to have a waterslide printed.




You may want to contact the supplier for application instructions on the decals.. I had to put removable decals on to paint the graphics on my bike and like the water slides I had to spray a little water on so I was able to position them.. The DX stencils were a lot more complex than the Geosbike decal above..


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 5, 2018)

KevinBrick said:


> You may want to contact the supplier for application instructions on the decals.. I had to put removable decals on to paint the graphics on my bike and like the water slides I had to spray a little water on so I was able to position them.. The DX stencils were a lot more complex than the Geosbike decal above..



stickers are for people who like stickers, I have my doubts as to Schwinn or anyone else using vinyl stickers in 1938, I have a Western flyer from the 90s the two things I don't like about it are the chainring being from a three piece Columbia ten speed part ( notice the screw holes), the other is the cheap, Tacky looking thick vinyl STICKER graphics, a first year  Prewar Schwinn Hollywood deserves better , even if it is a step through frame, I would rather just put tires on it and ride it like it is than put stickers on it, but iI did order a sticker for my 73 camelback, with the only genuine diamond weave ,Gorilla tape upholstered banana seat, to come off a 38 Hollywood


----------

